# Lorex Secuirty System Net problem



## Mxg (Mar 26, 2008)

So I was doing a search on google trying to figure out how to get my Lorex Security system going and using it remotely. And I came accross this forum which had some posts going with some other Models o the Lorex security systems.

Here is the unit I Have 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-detailsInactive.asp?EdpNo=3354078


The problem I have is basically I cannot get this thing to remotely connect at all I set up everything as the books and stuff said. 

Here is a PDF file of the manual and the Networking stuff
http://lorexstore.lorextechnology.com/pdfs/SG19LD804-161 - FAQlist.pdf


I cannot connect through the Lorex Client Viewer program after setting up according to the book so If Anyone can help. It would be great


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I highly recommend contacting Lorex Technology directly.

Since this is a feature you are trying to use on a security system, it would be unwise troubleshooting the problem without having hands-on access. Not only that but support through TSF is not considered bonded and we are not liable, so I recommend to make sure all your ducks are in a row to contact their support directly:

http://www.lorextechnology.com/Default.aspx?all=true&aid=217


----------

